# A moment of silence



## you'llshootyereyeout

Butterfly + .040 latex + 3/8th steel = ????

Yet another offering to the Gods of speed and power. Oh ye cruel mistress! I shall not be dissuaded, I am resolute in my quest to conquer thee!

Didn't even feel the fork hit. You can see ball strike on the busted tip. Found the remains bout thirty feet away just shy of the target.


----------



## Tentacle Toast




----------



## NaturalFork

That stinks.


----------



## Btoon84

Happens to the bestuvus. Got some gems that I've destroyed over the years.


----------



## GrayWolf

I'm sorry for your loss.

But I do like your shoes. 

Todd


----------



## Greavous

Be careful or...

you'llshootyereyeout


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

Told ya!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38210-the-advantage-of-shooting-butterfly-with-a-wide-slingshot/


----------



## Imperial

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Told ya!
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38210-the-advantage-of-shooting-butterfly-with-a-wide-slingshot/


dude, :mellow: now's not the time.


----------



## Bulls-Eye

That steel ball must have been cookin along to do that damage...how did you manage to get a fork tip hit? Did the ball stick in the pouch, was your SS being held cockeyed? Just trying to figure out how not to do the same to one of mine in the future.

You are going to repair that, right? Too nice to just let it go!!!


----------



## Bulls-Eye

Lucky you didn't damage your thumb...did the ball rickershay back at you?

I'm sure you were wearing eye protection...you only got one good shootin eye!!! Learning to shoot with your non-dominent eye would be a long learning curve my brother.


----------



## E.G.

S*it happens


----------



## flippinfool

Collateral damage can be severe at times. Major damage by this one. Sorry for your loss!


----------



## devils son in law

Dang....quite an impact! I'll second the nomination by GrayWolf for best looking shoes! :wave:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Told ya!
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38210-the-advantage-of-shooting-butterfly-with-a-wide-slingshot/


Sir. I would rather offer ten thousand beautiful shooters to the Gods than behold ONE of your grotesque Home Depot amalgamations.

Good day.

I said good day.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I know I should not feed the trolls but this particular one amuses me.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Bulls-Eye said:


> That steel ball must have been cookin along to do that damage...how did you manage to get a fork tip hit? Did the ball stick in the pouch, was your SS being held cockeyed? Just trying to figure out how not to do the same to one of mine in the future.
> 
> You are going to repair that, right? Too nice to just let it go!!!


I'm not sure how it happened. Must have been a misalignment somewhere. As for repair, the damage was too extensive to comfortably put this shooter back in the field. However I may save her as a shelf model.


----------



## bigron

the death of a sweet shooter


----------



## Lacumo

A frame failure story with no injuries sustained is a happy story with a good ending. Too bad about the frame, but that's OK. Frames can be replaced without medical treatment.

And as for you, Shocklay... If you took your cocky, arrogant, snotty attitude with you and went back to wherever you came from, there wouldn't be any mourning going on here.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Thanks all for your concern. That no one got hurt was the most important thing. At the time I was standing in a line of fellow shooters. And don't worry bout Mr. Shockley, he has seen to it that no one here takes him seriously. In fact I can't wait to see what he does next!


----------



## Can-Opener




----------



## TSM

I say repair it enough to make it a wall hanger and remember the good times. I think that's what it would've wanted...that and a whiskey wake...lots of whiskey.


----------



## DarrinGlennCook

Awe Man......Sucks


----------



## Emitto

Oh man, that blows! I have been there, And like you I didn't even feel the fork hit, but in my case I also found a a NICE dent to the side of the refrigerator! I had to tell the wife she was not happy!

Beautiful slingshot by the way.

I think everybody is misunderstanding Mr. shock..., I think he is not making reference to his "slingshot"; I think he is referring to his face and pose, you HAVE to use the face and pose. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Sorry I couldn't resit.

Cheers!


----------



## Imperial

looking at the pics again, it looks like it broke right at the glue line joining the pieces. drill a hole down the fork into the slingshot and just pin it. it would still be useable with light bands or medium bands. id put some theraband silver bands on it and use it as a paintball slingshot.


----------



## SmilingFury

Ouch! Sorry for the loss man. Glad you did not get hurt. Good luck with the repair.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I would re glue and steel pin it


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

There was a 1 1/2" #8 wood screw in there to start with. It can still be seen sticking out the bottom of the tip. When it broke off a few cracks formed on the frame. I'm gonna put it back together but wouldn't bother to shoot it again. Not when there are so many forks waiting to be carved!


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

1


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> 
> 
> 
> Told ya!
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38210-the-advantage-of-shooting-butterfly-with-a-wide-slingshot/
> 
> 
> 
> Sir. I would rather offer ten thousand beautiful shooters to the Gods than behold ONE of your grotesque Home Depot amalgamations.
> 
> Good day.
> 
> I said good day.
Click to expand...

Oh, I understand that some people don't prioritize slingshot power or frame strength.


----------



## Greavous

Im just tired of looking at you dude.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> 
> 
> 
> Told ya!
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38210-the-advantage-of-shooting-butterfly-with-a-wide-slingshot/
> 
> 
> 
> Sir. I would rather offer ten thousand beautiful shooters to the Gods than behold ONE of your grotesque Home Depot amalgamations.
> 
> Good day.
> 
> I said good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I understand that some people don't prioritize slingshot power or frame strength.
Click to expand...

I think it's quite clear that you don't understand. But keep hustling that ugly crap if it makes you happy.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

Hey, I found an even prettier slingshot than yours. And almost as solid and powerful…


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

They must sell it at Home Depot or I doubt you would have seen it. At least we agree that you make ugly crap. And by "we" I mean everybody on the planet with at least one good eye. I suppose even the blind could tell after bumping into your mighty "W". HAHAHA I just looked at your hero pose and I realized you have hose clamps holding that thing together! Super craftsmanship. How can you even hope to be taken seriously?


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> They must sell it at Home Depot or I doubt you would have seen it. At least we agree that you make ugly crap. And by "we" I mean everybody on the planet with at least one good eye. I suppose even the blind could tell after bumping into your mighty "W". HAHAHA I just looked at your hero pose and I realized you have hose clamps holding that thing together! Super craftsmanship. How can you even hope to be taken seriously?


"Super slingshot. Great addition to my collection."

-Kent Shepard, founder of the US Summer National Slingshot Tournament (referring to my "Big W" after buying it on ebay).

BTW, I love that petal shooter of yours. You really have beautiful slingshots.


----------



## BeMahoney

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Told ya!
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38210-the-advantage-of-shooting-butterfly-with-a-wide-slingshot/


I´m so very curious about what you will tell when you learned.. 

And, to add this, WHERE you´ll post your next build, after

reading this:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38675-a-moment-of-silence/page-2#entry473521

Seems this reveals congruence of your thinking and work.


----------



## Jack739

@you'llshootyereyeout: I´m very sorry for you Buddy, she was a Beauty! Safe her as a Shelfqueen!

@Mr. Shock-Laylay: This is only for you, Mate!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

(...)


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

Jack739 said:


> @you'llshootyereyeout: I´m very sorry for you Buddy, she was a Beauty! Safe her as a Shelfqueen!
> 
> @Mr. Shock-Laylay: This is only for you, Mate!


Haha yea i saw that in your master's website. There truly is no bad publicity lol


----------



## M.J

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> There was a 1 1/2" #8 wood screw in there to start with. It can still be seen sticking out the bottom of the tip. When it broke off a few cracks formed on the frame. I'm gonna put it back together but wouldn't bother to shoot it again. Not when there are so many forks waiting to be carved!


You don't want to use wood screws in an application that will be under stress against the direction of the screw. The threads create stress in the wood and are much, much weaker than solid pins fit into a drilled hole down through the forks.
It's a bummer to lose a good looking slingshot but I think your next one will be better because of it :thumbsup:

Also, you guys are totally feeding the trolls. Let it drop and it will stop.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy

Sorry to hear it dude! We've all been there.
As for you Mr. Shockley, you've reached an all new low. Taking advantage of someone's misfortune to promote your garbage? I really didn't think you'd stoop that low.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

M.J said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a 1 1/2" #8 wood screw in there to start with. It can still be seen sticking out the bottom of the tip. When it broke off a few cracks formed on the frame. I'm gonna put it back together but wouldn't bother to shoot it again. Not when there are so many forks waiting to be carved!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to use wood screws in an application that will be under stress against the direction of the screw. The threads create stress in the wood and are much, much weaker than solid pins fit into a drilled hole down through the forks.
> It's a bummer to lose a good looking slingshot but I think your next one will be better because of it :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, you guys are totally feeding the trolls. Let it drop and it will stop.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm curious about the pins vs screws idea. I started doing some searching and could not find any testing results for screws vs metal pins. There is a lot of data about screw vs wood dowels. But most of these test were done long grain to end grain and as such not directly applicable. Do you know of any testing or is this info from experience? Perhaps an experiment is in order?


----------



## Metropolicity

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Thanks. I'm curious about the pins vs screws idea. I started doing some searching and could not find any testing results for screws vs metal pins. There is a lot of data about screw vs wood dowels. But most of these test were done long grain to end grain and as such not directly applicable. Do you know of any testing or is this info from experience? Perhaps an experiment is in order?


I would imagine the screws would sorta of expand the wood, even slightly, putting the endgrain under tension. So a hit (with such little material for it to hold onto) would activate the spring? Just thinking out loud.

A shame for it to explode like that. Did you put any epoxy on the screw?


----------



## Lee Silva

Matt, please excuse my incomplete understanding of this unfortunate topic of conversation. I read some, not most, and kinda skipped to the end ....

Would a pair of forged prongs (as you've seen on my latest Axiom poly mod) be of any use to you? I know a guy...... You know a guy.. The guy. That's me, Matt... I'm the guy. lol


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Lee Silva said:


> Matt, please excuse my incomplete understanding of this unfortunate topic of conversation. I read some, not most, and kinda skipped to the end ....
> 
> Would a pair of forged prongs (as you've seen on my latest Axiom poly mod) be of any use to you? I know a guy...... You know a guy.. The guy. That's me, Matt... I'm the guy. lol


*WTF?*


----------



## Emitto

You are a funny dude Lee, I don't know you but I BET it will be FUN to hang out with ya! 

Cheer mate!

E.


----------



## Lee Silva

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, please excuse my incomplete understanding of this unfortunate topic of conversation. I read some, not most, and kinda skipped to the end ....
> 
> Would a pair of forged prongs (as you've seen on my latest Axiom poly mod) be of any use to you? I know a guy...... You know a guy.. The guy. That's me, Matt... I'm the guy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> *WTF?*
Click to expand...








That's "TF", Mr. Nipples! hehehe


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Lee Silva said:


> Matt, please excuse my incomplete understanding of this unfortunate topic of conversation. I read some, not most, and kinda skipped to the end ....
> 
> Would a pair of forged prongs (as you've seen on my latest Axiom poly mod) be of any use to you? I know a guy...... You know a guy.. The guy. That's me, Matt... I'm the guy. lol


Heck yeah they would! I know a guy, and that guy is The MAN!


----------



## Lee Silva

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, please excuse my incomplete understanding of this unfortunate topic of conversation. I read some, not most, and kinda skipped to the end ....
> 
> Would a pair of forged prongs (as you've seen on my latest Axiom poly mod) be of any use to you? I know a guy...... You know a guy.. The guy. That's me, Matt... I'm the guy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Heck yeah they would! I know a guy, and that guy is The MAN!
Click to expand...

Hehehe! Ok, don't go doing anything rash, like making decor out of the remains, or trying to fuse it with multicolored bits of hardware store pails!!! You know I'm slow, but I'm on the case........ Glad you took the opportunity to go play with Blue and the Boys, man. High times, every time with that lot! I'll be in touch..


----------



## Lee Silva

Emitto said:


> You are a funny dude Lee, I don't know you but I BET it will be FUN to hang out with ya!
> 
> Cheer mate!
> 
> E.


Aren't you in Cali? We might make time for "Fun" sometime?!?!!


----------



## BeMahoney

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I know I should not feed the trolls but this particular one amuses me.


.. that language barrier..

Can you explain to me what a "Trolley" is?

.. is it that thing one grabs at the top to drag

it behind oneself to have it at hand? - dunno..?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

BeMahoney said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I should not feed the trolls but this particular one amuses me.
> 
> 
> 
> .. that language barrier..
> 
> Can you explain to me what a "Trolley" is?
> 
> .. is it that thing one grabs at the top to drag
> 
> it behind oneself to have it at hand? - dunno..?
Click to expand...

An internet troll is someone who post inflammatory things in an attempt to upset people.


----------



## M.J

It's pretty funny that you posted this in the "Slingshot Modifications" forum, btw :lol:
It's modified alright!


----------



## BeMahoney

.. trapped in that barrier ...

in Europe, a trolley is sth like this:










"Home Lief! Trolley Koff...

850 x 850 - 102k - jpg"

I´m lucky I found one in pink


----------



## Emitto

Lee Silva said:


> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a funny dude Lee, I don't know you but I BET it will be FUN to hang out with ya!
> 
> Cheer mate!
> 
> E.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you in Cali? We might make time for "Fun" sometime?!?!!
Click to expand...

I am Buddy, SoCali! Road trip!!!!! LOL


----------



## Susi

Shockley's digging his own grave with his own metal whatchamacallit. By far this poster is the most irritating one here. Call in the guards? I recycled some old car batteries, oodles of plastic and scrap steel the other day at the recycle yard here and I could have sworn I saw something like Shockley builds there laying in the mud amongst all the other scrap iron.


----------



## Susi

If you're going to repair it cosmetically and retire it, Christmas is coming up...what a nice tree ornament! Add a little tinsel.

Chuck's chunk out of his hand one day using a piece of 10mm rebar was spectacular...he'd much rather have had a fork hit. WE tried his chop saw on 10mm rebar and actually the ammo worked well. We should have tumbled them to remove sharp edges, did a beautiful job on Chuck's hand. We use lead balls now. He did it with a natural fork that was way too narrow. Live'n learn. I'd bet you are the only one who would post a fork hit...shows your honesty and willingness to share both good and not.

I didn't notice the screw sticking out of the broken end..it looked like a wood dowel to me in the pic. Must have had some wood hannging onto the threads I think a steel (sawed off thick nail) pin would be best and an inch below a glue line so it won't pry out so easily. When we cast polyester SSs someday once our silicone caulk mold is cured (takes a month each half) we're going to put a steel 5mm round rebar (so the pattern will grab the resin) stock Y in the resin just to be safe, forks, handle,all. It will also add some stabilizing weight and heft to the otherwise sort of light weight plastic.

Thaks again by the way on your tips for making HDPE recycle SSs.

Susi


----------



## Brazilviking

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Told ya!
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38210-the-advantage-of-shooting-butterfly-with-a-wide-slingshot/


The guy starts making some scrap metal slings for about a month and believes that he invented the wheell.

C'mon, since you are a bllet teacher, just show some respect for those who are older and smarter than you in this hobby!

You shoot an ARROW from about 3 meters in a DOOR and almost MISSES! It is incredible that you have not become blind brushing your teeth with such dexterity!


----------



## BeMahoney

" It is incredible that you have not become blind brushing your teeth with such dexterity!

Told ya!"

Looooöl!

Pants, please! 

kind regards to Brazil, my friend!

Be


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

Brazilviking said:


> ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> 
> 
> 
> Told ya!
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38210-the-advantage-of-shooting-butterfly-with-a-wide-slingshot/
> 
> 
> 
> The guy starts making some scrap metal slings for about a month and believes that he invented the wheell.
> C'mon, since you are a bllet teacher, just show some respect for those who are older and smarter than you in this hobby!
> You shoot an ARROW from about 3 meters in a DOOR and almost MISSES! It is incredible that you have not become blind brushing your teeth with such dexterity!
Click to expand...

Dude, get some glasses, it's a bullseye lol


----------



## JonM

I was out in my garage straightening up & found oodles of the DIY version of his particular slingshots. I may open an Ebay account & sell a DIY W & DIY starship for what they are really worth plus shipping :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I figure I'll be able to sell at least as many as he says he has & they'll come wrapped in a handy Hardware Hank bag. When I run out of supplies I'll swing by the surplus parts store to re stock. :shocked:


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy

Shockley, I think he is referring to this video:






Doesn't look like a bullseye to me!


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

Lol I'm not THAT bad. There was no center target I was aiming at.
Here there is.


----------



## shew97

sorry to see shooter broke, i really liked it


----------



## THWACK!

My G'd! That fracture is right down to the bone!

RIP


----------



## THWACK!

BeMahoney said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I should not feed the trolls but this particular one amuses me.
> 
> 
> 
> .. that language barrier..
> 
> Can you explain to me what a "Trolley" is?
> 
> .. is it that thing one grabs at the top to drag
> 
> it behind oneself to have it at hand? - dunno..?
Click to expand...

A "trolley" is like a bus (omnibus) but it travels through the streets like a train on tracks.

But they're not talking about trolleys, they're talking about "trolls" - people who have nothing better to do with their time but to incite and disturb others on forums.


----------



## THWACK!

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> There was a 1 1/2" #8 wood screw in there to start with. It can still be seen sticking out the bottom of the tip. When it broke off a few cracks formed on the frame. I'm gonna put it back together but wouldn't bother to shoot it again. Not when there are so many forks waiting to be carved!


Don't neglect to use Titebond II wood glue, and clamp the pieces together.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

THWACK! said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a 1 1/2" #8 wood screw in there to start with. It can still be seen sticking out the bottom of the tip. When it broke off a few cracks formed on the frame. I'm gonna put it back together but wouldn't bother to shoot it again. Not when there are so many forks waiting to be carved!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't neglect to use Titebond II wood glue, and clamp the pieces together.
Click to expand...

That's a good idea. I used Tightbond III in this particular go round.


----------



## Teamkazm

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Butterfly + .040 latex + 3/8th steel =
> Yet another offering to the Gods of speed and power. Oh ye cruel mistress! I shall not be dissuaded, I am resolute in my quest to conquer thee!
> Didn't even feel the fork hit. You can see ball strike on the busted tip. Found the remains bout thirty feet away just shy of the target.


I'm not a pro but a few questions.
1. what kinda glue did you use becuase if glued properly shouldn't the wood from one side of that break splintered rather then a clean split?
2.wouldn't a wooden dowel or steel rod have been better? Screws tend to snap when bent.(though yours didnt)
3.even with a screw or dowel won't the wood break either way? I don't believe a screw would actually add strength unless you predrilled then filled with an epoxy glue prior to screwing?
4.could that screw have contributed to the wood splitting? Even with predrilled screws tend to put outwards pressure .
PS I'm sorry about that break :-( that sling had a very short life.


----------



## THWACK!

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Butterfly + .040 latex + 3/8th steel =
> 
> Yet another offering to the Gods of speed and power. Oh ye cruel mistress! I shall not be dissuaded, I am resolute in my quest to conquer thee!
> 
> Didn't even feel the fork hit. You can see ball strike on the busted tip. Found the remains bout thirty feet away just shy of the target.


Well it might help if you stop wearing those silly shoes.

Levity, levity...


----------



## THWACK!

Btoon84 said:


> Happens to the bestuvus. Got some gems that I've destroyed over the years.


Isn't "bestuvus" related to that Seinfeld holiday "Festivus"?


----------



## THWACK!

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> That steel ball must have been cookin along to do that damage...how did you manage to get a fork tip hit? Did the ball stick in the pouch, was your SS being held cockeyed? Just trying to figure out how not to do the same to one of mine in the future.
> 
> You are going to repair that, right? Too nice to just let it go!!!
> 
> I'm not sure how it happened. Must have been a misalignment somewhere. As for repair, the damage was too extensive to comfortably put this shooter back in the field. However I may save her as a shelf model.


At this time of year, may be an "elf" model?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Teamkazm said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly + .040 latex + 3/8th steel =
> Yet another offering to the Gods of speed and power. Oh ye cruel mistress! I shall not be dissuaded, I am resolute in my quest to conquer thee!
> Didn't even feel the fork hit. You can see ball strike on the busted tip. Found the remains bout thirty feet away just shy of the target.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a pro but a few questions.
> 1. what kinda glue did you use becuase if glued properly shouldn't the wood from one side of that break splintered rather then a clean split?
> 2.wouldn't a wooden dowel or steel rod have been better? Screws tend to snap when bent.(though yours didnt)
> 3.even with a screw or dowel won't the wood break either way? I don't believe a screw would actually add strength unless you predrilled then filled with an epoxy glue prior to screwing?
> 4.could that screw have contributed to the wood splitting? Even with predrilled screws tend to put outwards pressure .
> PS I'm sorry about that break :-( that sling had a very short life.
Click to expand...

Glue type - Tightbond III
There were small fractures to the remaining fork
I did pre-drill. If you look close you can see the glue and wood particles in the threads of the screw. 
Would a dowel or steel rod have worked better? Possibly, but that's not the right question. How did the fork hit happen? The forks were plenty strong to use the bands that I put on them. It took a direct hit to break them. I accecpt that it was complete user error. But I would be far mor interested to know how it happened than what it would take to survive the fork hit. I would likely not use a natural shooter with laminations after a mishap like that anyway.

I'm sorry bout the break too. But it's sorta the nature of the beast. (learning to shoot full butterfly). Mistakes will be made. At least they will be by me. I still shoot butterfly, full and semi on the reg.


----------



## Teamkazm

Oh dang my bad brother.
I see the glue now. 
And it's the way the grain is travelling 
(witch is proper)that caused a clean split 
I've had many f-hits in the past (many more in the future) I once broke my homemade arrow rest because I got excited about a rabbit and forgot to swivel the rest out of the way and hit it with a ball.


----------



## Teamkazm

And I didn't get the rabbit


----------

